# Brave (read stupid) driver using Lexus Dealer Loaner as Lyft !



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

can you say NO insurance? Lyft would not cover anybody driving a car they did not approve... scary.

the news story that could come out of this if anybody got hurt while he is driving the Loaner from Santa Monica Lexus... with fuzzy pink stash on the dash!


----------



## Troy Monroe (Jul 16, 2014)

Wow....


----------



## dominant7th (Jun 24, 2014)

Don't tell me they posted that on the lounge.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

If anything real bad happened the driver probably would have skipped the country


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

How did they get approved w a loaner car? Or did they get approved previously, drop the car for service and try to make a few bucks while they waited?


----------



## UberComic (Apr 17, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> can you say NO insurance? Lyft would not cover anybody driving a car they did not approve... scary.
> 
> the news story that could come out of this if anybody got hurt while he is driving the Loaner from Santa Monica Lexus... with fuzzy pink stash on the dash!


These are the kinds of people who shouldn't be driving for Uber and Lyft.

They probably should avoid reproducing as well.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

UberComic said:


> These are the kinds of people who shouldn't be driving for Uber and Lyft.
> 
> They probably should avoid reproducing as well.


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

Are you saying I _shouldn't_ have kept driving with my rental while I was on vacation?


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

I picked up a Zipcar and did Lyft rides all night tonight. Most of the riders were drunk and didn't notice a thing. Those suckers get much better MPG than my beast.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

I assume the driver had his car in for service and the dealer gave him the service loaner.... or he worked at the dealer and stole the car!

The customer will notice after an accident when insurance coverage is denied because you were not in your "approved" car... film at 11

Or am I missing a "service loaner" provision in our contract that I have never read?


----------

